# STEG - Fred & Sound?



## slypete

I was originally thinking about purchasing a set of the Hertz MLK1650.3, but then I saw this comparative video. To say the least, it's got me thinking twice about the Hertz.






Now I'm thinking about ordering the STEGs. Does anyone have experience buying from Fred & Sound?

Thanks for any insight,
Pete


----------



## Lycancatt

sadly, its absolutely impossible to tell anything of value from a wandering phone camera..all I hear is a ton of midrange from both sets. I personally would go with the tried and true hertz units, seriously good speakers. the steg units could be great, but no one can tell from the video.

I'd be curious to know what you found in that video that made you 2nd guess the hertz?


----------



## SkizeR

Lycancatt said:


> sadly, its absolutely impossible to tell anything of value from a phone camera..


This. Ignore everything you hear via internet "demo" videos. Not saying either or is better it worse. Just saying this way of auditioning is not possible to get a halfway decent comparison 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## norurb

Not all internet demo's revolve around sound quality. Sometimes you just want to see the hardware in action. Besides, I have never seen anyone/anywhere say internet demo's are the way to go.


----------



## dcfis

I cant tell much but Im intrigued!


----------



## norurb

dcfis said:


> I cant tell much but Im intrigued!


It is neat to watch. Those guys have other nice toys to play with. I would personally never buy Steg for several reasons. One reason for example is the lack of Thiele/Small(t/s) parameters. However, on the hand, even if you never gave me the t/s specs on the above mentioned Hertz products I would still buy them. That is based on user reviews which are credible.


----------



## slypete

Lycancatt said:


> I'd be curious to know what you found in that video that made you 2nd guess the hertz?


So four main things caught my attention in his comparison video and comments:

1. The STEG woofer is visibly & physically being driven much more than the Hertz. The Hertz is barely moving.

2. This guy Fred seems very credible just by the sheer number of speakers he's auditioned. After all those speakers, he's tremendously biased toward the STEGs saying they're the best speaker in the world currently. 

3. Fred says the tweeters are much less harsh on the STEG relative to the Hertz. I don't like harsh tweeters.

4. His custom test track is really awesome! He likes music similar to me.


----------



## norurb

Find his video titled "best high end car speakers mk2." Very interesting.


----------



## slypete

Another thing I'm curious about is if he's affiliated to STEG in some way.


----------



## slypete

norurb said:


> I would personally never buy Steg for several reasons. One reason for example is the lack of Thiele/Small(t/s) parameters.


I don't even know what that means lol


----------



## Onyx1136

norurb said:


> Besides, I have never seen anyone/anywhere say internet demo's are the way to go.


You have obviously not spent much time on DIYMA, then. 

Nick, you should introduce him to Gerald. Or has that dead horse already been beaten sufficiently?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Is it me or did I notice some ID crossovers being used?


----------



## dcfis

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Is it me or did I notice some ID crossovers being used?


Yes, and I knew id seen those ceramic cones before and Ground Zero has a whole line of them with different magnets.


----------



## slypete

dcfis said:


> Yes, and I knew id seen those ceramic cones before and Ground Zero has a whole line of them with different magnets.


Wow you're right. They look the same as the GZPC 165SQ set except for the magnet. I wonder what's up with that.


----------



## Eli1978

I'm a bit suspicious about this whole thing. A number of other threads are saying that Steg, as owned by GT Trading, went bust in about 2007 and Gladen bought the brand. The current Gladen website doesn't mention Steg at all but does mention the Mosconi brand which they bought.

The GT Trading website has documents in Italian which appear to say that the brand went bust in 2006 and was re-registered again in 2016 by GT Trading.

Mainly what makes me suspicious is I can't find any reputable website that is selling the current Steg gear. There's 'Fred' in Israel who sells via his youtube channel and a shop in the Philippines.

The GT Trading website says there are more than 60 distributors around the world. Why aren't they on the internet?

I also can't find any reviews about the current Steg gear, other than Fred's reviews.

I'm just wondering whether the GT Trading website is a fake.

Another thing is the speakers are pretty cheap considering they are hand made in Italy and supposedly the best speakers in the world right now. $300 US for the Steg ST650C which are supposedly better than anything else in the $800 range, e.g. Hertz MLK.

If anyone can enlighten any further it would be great. Hopefully I'm wrong and they are genuine and great value for money.


----------



## Ariel SQL

slypete said:


> I was originally thinking about purchasing a set of the Hertz MLK1650.3, but then I saw this comparative video. To say the least, it's got me thinking twice about the Hertz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking about ordering the STEGs. Does anyone have experience buying from Fred & Sound?
> 
> Thanks for any insight,
> Pete


Hello

i have my own experiens with fred and sound..
by the way they are great and saved me a lot of money !!!


----------



## Ariel SQL

*If anyone can enlighten any further it would be great. Hopefully I'm wrong and they are genuine and great value for money.[/QUOTE]*

i made my own research with gt trading and all the following information i got from the ceo himselff called salvo:

Gt trading is 35 years made in italy
they made the steg company and audiosystem italy.
gttrading do high end lines and make them in italy in small quanity compared to other brands this is why cant find them much on the net(same as hybrid audio) , they are sold as high end gear..

before 10 years gttrading sold only the name audiosystem to germany (GLADEN), on condition that they call it "audios stsem germany the sound" , they
own gladen and make the exactly same items as amps speakers..

mosconi used to work with gttrading and get the desigen from there, most of mosconi workers used to work for gttrading.
when they gave the permission to audiosystem germany they gave also mosconi
so now they are 3 same brands all germany design and made in china
some model of mosconi say italy design.

as for sample: audiosystem italy twister f4-400 is gttrading design and price is around 300$ the mosconi 100.4 same board exactly sale for 600$.

gttrading stay cheap becuse they are the main designers and manufacture.
if we buy a alpine F1 status tweeter it will cost 1k but vifa and scanspek manufacture that and we can get the same tweeter for 80$

about the speaker as i know they make they own designs as for the ceramic membrane its a 5 years development.
they sold only the membrane to Ground Zero model is: GZPC 165SQ with reguler motor magnet and they own the eisa award !
the STEG RE 65C is the full version of high end technologhy
it comes with ceramic membran, 3.55mm voice coil, neo magnet, ferrofluid cooling, and 32mm silck tweeter same neo technology.
i had my old mile mlk2, its a way better set then the new mlk1650.3 legend (my Friend have the new mille legend)
when i saw the video i ask what is better then the mille line
Fred offerd me: RE 65C said currently the best speaker in the world, or the ST650c half price.. and much better than any set for double the price..
to say the truth i was afraid to believe.. and he said im here for real test i dont care to any brand and im trying to offer/help/sell only what is the best value ! 
i have seen so many videos of him (about 200+ they have) and he really tested a lot of spekaers..
I hesitate to try the re 65c so i went for the ST650c.
i got my package to USA after a week and i was surprised !!!
i have never heard that amount of power and sound quality for that budget price.
its a high end brand.
and yes i prefer them then my mille set, the mids are fully vocaled deep bass and the tweeters are so warm and detailed, i could not wait after a week to contact them and directly purchase the STEG RE 65C !
and all i can say is WWOOWW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
it is unbelievable that a company produce that kind of sound quality and build quality for that price.
i would pay also 2k for that
sound is like 3d ilusion so warm punchy bass and voal like a dream warm 3 way system from a 2 way set.
the tweeter i cant imagine and explain, better then all i ever heared, and i heard also focal utopia be,
the STEG SQ32 tweeter(comes with re 65c) is just PERFECT !
i was thinkin the same before i tried because its too good to be true, but it is !
last week i have seen on they website the midrange called SQ35c its a ceramic membran same as RE series.. i will buy it soon and keep update.
happy finaly to find real shop or guys that say the truth and not trying just to sell..


----------



## TommyDS

Just do add some details to the story:

Audio System Germany was previously owned by Henning Gladen & Axel Foderer. Then separated the business, Audio System Germany selling its products only in Germany, and Gladen Audio selling Audio System products internationa (same or similarproducts selling in Germany as X-ion, international selling as X-series). Then Gladen came with own brand and products (although XL/RS series amps are similar to Audio System Germany X/S series)

Regarding SQ32 tweeter, they are with 99,9% probability the old ProAudio TWA 32 https://www.rgsound.it/twa32_proaudio-id-3427.html (had them and were great, one of the best sounding tweeters)


----------



## Ariel SQL

you just repeat what i said lol..
gttrading gave purmissian similer name to GLADEN of audiosystem germany
as i said audiosystem germany its of Gladen both have same speakers and amps..
audiosystem the sound germany by the way sell worldwide and have 12 distributors around the world, when gladen got the similer name gttrading gave them also old technology AMP BOARD AND FROM THEWRE GLADEN tried TO UPGRADE, belive me sound is ****.. (cold)
the main thing is gttading is the motherboard, and i have the steg k series and twister amp in my car the sound is warm and super detailed (replaced from audison voce 5.1k)
about the tweeter you send here as i said STEG/audiuosystem italy makes design for many brands, but for themselves they keep the best..
you realy need to hear the STEG RE 65C bro ! 
can't go close to any hertz model, STEG is night and day better !


----------



## my2006c6

Alot of interesting read here on STEG and GT TRADING... It caught my attention as i have a older GT-42 Boston amp made by G.T, and still love it... But as i write this i have a AUDIOSYSTEM ITALY TWISTER IV F4-650 on the way... It was a impulse bye and i hope im happy with it when it gets here..and 350.00 dollors.


----------



## Locomotive Tech

I am more suspicious of "STEG" now than I ever was?

New Members who claim they sound great and are not sure what T/S parameters are

Info on Hybrid being difficult to obtain......?

PASS


----------



## Ruben2446

Did anybody else purchase these so called "stegs" honestly as sketched out as I am I'm honestly considering trying them out. I would greatly appreciate anybody's experience shopping from fred?


----------



## my2006c6

Ruben2446 said:


> Did anybody else purchase these so called "stegs" honestly as sketched out as I am I'm honestly considering trying them out. I would greatly appreciate anybody's experience shopping from fred?


I bought STEG ST650C off him and was great buying exper..
Car is still in storage tho so i can tell you how they compare to what i have in there now. Which are Image Dynamic's XS-65... (over [email protected])
They should be a 300.00 set of speaker for my taste. Or it may be because im running passive.


----------



## Inproof

Hello, 

Everything is fine with GTtrading and STEG brand with Audiosystem. 
Most of the gear can be purchased on www.audiostatus.lt
They have bit longer handling times, and a delay for twister series and Master stroke series, but everything else is available.


----------



## Pr_007

I too purchased a Twister Series F4-650 4 channel amp from GT Trading from Ebay. All turned out to be well, with no issues absolutely.

Looking forward to purchase their upgraded STEG DSP 6 to 8. I don't know how it will sound, but what got me attracted was their 32 bit 192 khz processing and their pricing at 469$$.

Already own a JL TWK 88...


----------



## criddopher

this is a weird ass thread lol. this whole **** looks like a scam to me.


----------



## my2006c6

criddopher said:


> this is a weird ass thread lol. this whole **** looks like a scam to me.


STEG and Fred n Sound are legit.. 
STEG has been around long time and so has GT Trading.....


----------



## my2006c6

Finally got my Twister Amp installed a about a week ago and it seems good..  .
Now i finished putting in my STEG ST650C speakers and was driving around after tweaking the deck and amp gain's.. 
Speakers are everything Fred & Sound claims.. They sound sweet.. and im only running passive..I can only imagine what they would do running Active.  .. Im even able to lower my High pass filter on deck below 80H and these will dig down there nicely ..The ones i had in the car were Image Dynamic's XS-65 and there was no way i could set my high pass filter on deck below 80h , but i kinda knew that with their spec's...
So going from my I.D. to the STEG ST650C was a big plus over the I.D. 
I think the down fall of the I.D. were the crossover's maybe..


----------



## Dasyce

Is it me, or did this thread go from interesting to seriously suspicious very quickly?


----------



## beak81champ

I don’t know what to think, lol. Either 99.9% of us are seriously missing out on a great deal, or .1% of us are trying to scam the rest of us into buying these drivers. Maybe one of the very well established members needs to either buy a set, or contact Fred & Sound to see if they would loan a set to be tested by said member. If they are what they say they are, I would think they would be elated to have a set screened by a few top members here, as their blessing would certainly boost sales by a pretty big margin. Same goes for AD Designs, in my mind...


----------



## OZSQL

I never post here usually just purchase a few things. I bought some dls reference 3 ways from Fred & Sound and had no issues at all. Not sure why everyone would think the steg components aren't ok when there amps are pretty highly regarded (masterstrokes).


----------



## beatlover

More interesting in Russia. Steg speakers twice cheaper than in Europe. SQ30 midrange + SQ32 tweeter = USD 200 total. But big vendors do not sell Steg. Several companies from south of russia mostly do. Gonna try them. Sellers said that Italian owner decided to move production to China, and they have big sells in Asia now. But strange anyway.


----------



## Ariel SQL

*Re: STEG - Fred & Sound (the best choice)*

Steg audiosystem Italy are one of the best pure sounding systems
main probleme is Russia and some countries have fake made in china
i would not buy or deal with them be aware for sample audiostatus.lt fake !
buy only from authorized dealer or A KNOWN shop


----------



## Rainstar

It is rare to buy second hand STEG that owner still kept Massive wooden crates, they have GT Trading sticker with serial no and other info.


----------



## boricua69

Pr_007 said:


> I too purchased a Twister Series F4-650 4 channel amp from GT Trading from Ebay. All turned out to be well, with no issues absolutely.
> 
> Looking forward to purchase their upgraded STEG DSP 6 to 8. I don't know how it will sound, but what got me attracted was their 32 bit 192 khz processing and their pricing at 469$$.
> 
> Already own a JL TWK 88...


I have better price for Steg.


----------



## pw91686

boricua69 said:


> I have better price for Steg.


are the STEG speakers really that great? or does fred & sound over hype them? 
i've never seen him say that another set of speakers is better than the STEG....


----------



## boricua69

pw91686 said:


> are the STEG speakers really that great? or does fred & sound over hype them?
> i've never seen him say that another set of speakers is better than the STEG....


Yes! Steg is good! Steg have several flavors(cone types). The new black dsp68 is going to surprise the public. Very good performance at very good price.


----------



## tru tech99

Just bough a STEG DSP68 from Fred & sound , place my order in on Tuesday and got it by Friday (tnt shipping is a same company as fedex but from Euro) did a brief install last night and so far I’m really happy with it ( how it sound and how solid the dsp ) The communication fast and great ..... happy with my purchase..... update more in the future


----------



## LBaudio

I would never use STEG again because of their non existent tech support, also like many Italian things they are many times poorly assembled - imagine u get 3 amps of the same model - each with his own black paint, amplifier endings are fixed to the amp like they fall from the moon, stickers and logos were glued up in the same way, on some letters glue just gave away, noise issues, etc, etc, etc - design might be cool, but this is all


----------



## tru tech99

LBaudio said:


> I would never use STEG again because of their non existent tech support, also like many Italian things they are many times poorly assembled - imagine u get 3 amps of the same model - each with his own black paint, amplifier endings are fixed to the amp like they fall from the moon, stickers and logos were glued up in the same way, on some letters glue just gave away, noise issues, etc, etc, etc - design might be cool, but this is all



You did you buy directly from Fred? You must got the fake stuff..... it happened to me once when I bought 2 set of Audison Voce , hook up and play but within 20min all the voice cores are blown. I even took pictures and send to a Rep of Audison in the US and he confirmed it was fake! So be careful... so far I’m really enjoy my STEG DSP that I got from Fred&Sounds and he knowledge about car audio and he reply to your email fast ..... But one thing I know about my STEG dsp manual that they don’t really go in depth what each setting do( must be An Italian things) . But overall it a great unit software is really easy to use.


----------



## ANS

First off there is no way to judge speaker by the video (microphone used will alter sound as well as your sound card and speakers when listening to their videos), I have to give props to Fred for the marketing aspect since it probably helped them with their sales. 

I have purchased directly from GT Trading in the past. I think they have a great product however their customer service is awful. I dealt with a gentleman named Stefano. It has been a long time however on my last order I sent the money promptly and was given a ship date. The ship date was not met and Stefano kept on pushing it back with excuse after excuse. After waiting over a month for the product to ship and no clear, direct reason of what was going on I asked them to refund my order. It was painful getting the money back from them. He then had the nerve to act pissed off and emotional over the transaction. I expect professional service, it simply was not there. There are plenty of quality brands that have equal and/or better performance with much better customer service. Why go through the hassle? Support brands who support the consumer!

GT Trading will literally send a dealer price list to anyone who asks, no dealer protection, the consumer can just act like a dealer and they won't know the difference (this has happened several times with customers I was working with. They ended up purchasing directly through GT Trading. All the time I spent with the customer was wasted).

In regards to the possible Ground Zero and GT Trading relationship...there is definitely some form of business going on between the two companies. Several amplifier boards are exactly the same (I personally have opened them up). I would assume GT Trading is possibly the OEM for some of Ground Zero's line up. Maybe they use the same engineer(s)?

Lastly, the quality of the twister amplifiers are hit or miss. I had several units with faulty wire terminals. I do not think all of the products which are claimed to be manufactured in Italy really are. I am assuming some are manufactured in China, however, advertised as being made in Italy.


----------



## St7_77

slypete said:


> Another thing I'm curious about is if he's affiliated to STEG in some way.


Yes, he sells STEG.


----------



## carlotech

1st iam thingking steg is just a scam as it is very hard to find until one gives me an offer for i grab. iam buying st650c since i was recommended and it has few reviews in youtube. as st650 is out of stock i grab the mt650. to my surprice this speakers are awsome. how this thing will last.


----------



## ThePix

After a lot of debating and toing and froing, I placed and order for some Steg equipment.

I know you can't get a true sense of what the speakers sound like from a YouTube video, but through good headphones I believe you can pick up on differences between compared speakers.

Although Fred does more often than not seem to prefer Steg audio over anything he posts a comparison video for (making it look like an ultra bias), I was just intrigued to see what it was all about and if it was BS or not. There was a hell of a lot of email traffic between the 2 of us at all hours of the day and night and his passion for what he does did shine through and at no point was he pressuring me into making a purchase. In fact I don't even think he makes any money from the orders he takes.

I contacted GT Trading via Facebook, who told me Fred is a reliable source to purchase from and the payment I made was directly to Salvo Siliato.

Then to my surprise, free of charge part of my order was upgraded and a free gift (DRC) was included in the package.

Payment was made last Tue, package arrived this morning.

Now to get it installed and see if my decision will be justified.


----------



## latitude

Any opinions about new Steg DSP (SDSP68)??


----------



## ThePix

latitude said:


> Any opinions about new Steg DSP (SDSP68)??


I didn't do the install myself, but some feedback from the installer I used might be helpful.

He said:

Software was easy enough to install and intuitive to use
Couldn't find a way to increase the sensitivity of the high level input, lacking factory head unit headroom (I'm currently trying to find out if it's possible)
Couldn't bridge up outputs on the DSP (but seems to be producing enough power per channel by itself)
I've only had it installed a few days, but all in all everything I bought have been married up quite nicely, just hoping to increase the headroom as at the high end of the current volume range there still feels like there is room to go higher with no lack of clarity.


----------



## LBaudio

latitude said:


> Any opinions about new Steg DSP (SDSP68)??


the same **** as GZ, ESX and many others. It works, but it aint nothing to die for

If their gear works, then it is very decent (amps) sounding, their Master stroke series of amps is very good

I had very good and also very bad experiences with STEG/GT trading. Problem is as with majority of Italian equipment and other stuff - design is very cool, but assembly quality is poor.


----------



## ezmason

Is audiostatus.lt a scam or are they legit?


----------



## ANS

ezmason said:


> Is audiostatus.lt a scam or are they legit?


They are legit, what are you trying to purchase?


----------



## ezmason

ANS said:


> They are legit, what are you trying to purchase?





ANS said:


> They are legit, what are you trying to purchase?


I already purchased 2 focal utopia 10wm subs


----------



## ANS

ezmason said:


> I already purchased 2 focal utopia 10wm subs


You should be good, reliable company


----------



## ezmason

After i did them on sunday i have felt this uncomfortable feeling


----------



## ezmason

ezmason said:


> After i did them on sunday i have felt this uncomfortable feeling


Thank you for the reassurance


----------



## ecobass

Back in September 2018 I bought a set of Steg SQ650c drivers form an ebay seller named "Mazzone" , they are 6.5" mids (2) and 1.75" tweeters with seem like filters covered in shrink tubing but no crossovers , they had been stored since then but this week I really wanted to hear how they sound so i took everything to work and put them in two separate cardboard boxes and borrowed two pioneers crossovers that i had from another 5.25" pioneer components set, wired everything like you would in a car and powered them with a boston acoustics 2.1 powered sub i use at work ,so they are getting about 50 wrms each side , they sound really clear and can get loud without distorting . I did this to get and idea on what kind of sound they have since every driver i've tested this way sounds very different. The steg drivers did not disappoint me at all , better and cleaner than Pioneer TS-Z65ch which i need to get rid of since they sound empty and lifeless , cleaner sound than almost any component set ive heard from my own collection of speakers they are now my favorite out of all of them , they have a live sound to the with out hitting you in the face like a lot of speakers , or been too laid back like some other drivers , they sound just right. All of these with a boston acoustics 2.1 sub / satellite amp using pioneer passive crossovers , I can't wait to hear them running active on a pioneer 80 prs headunit and a 4 channel amp.


----------



## ANS

ecobass said:


> Back in September 2018 I bought a set of Steg SQ650c drivers form an ebay seller named "Mazzone" , they are 6.5" mids (2) and 1.75" tweeters with seem like filters covered in shrink tubing but no crossovers , they had been stored since then but this week I really wanted to hear how they sound so i took everything to work and put them in two separate cardboard boxes and borrowed two pioneers crossovers that i had from another 5.25" pioneer components set, wired everything like you would in a car and powered them with a boston acoustics 2.1 powered sub i use at work ,so they are getting about 50 wrms each side , they sound really clear and can get loud without distorting . I did this to get and idea on what kind of sound they have since every driver i've tested this way sounds very different. The steg drivers did not disappoint me at all , better and cleaner than Pioneer TS-Z65ch which i need to get rid of since they sound empty and lifeless , cleaner sound than almost any component set ive heard from my own collection of speakers they are now my favorite out of all of them , they have a live sound to the with out hitting you in the face like a lot of speakers , or been too laid back like some other drivers , they sound just right. All of these with a boston acoustics 2.1 sub / satellite amp using pioneer passive crossovers , I can't wait to hear them running active on a pioneer 80 prs headunit and a 4 channel amp.


The test is not going to be 100% accurate. Crossovers are designed based on the impedance of the speakers they are intended for.


----------



## ecobass

Yeah i know that , I am assuming the stegs and pioneers are all 4ohm loads. The test was to get an idea of the sound before I install everything in a vehicle active / network mode using the pioneer 80 prs as head unit , a hertz 4 channel amp for tweeters and mids and a pioneer prs mono amp for a single sub. These stegs will probably sound much louder than they are now , i doubt they will sound more clear/cleaner than they do now , they do lack of midbass it's the only down side but they do perform better focal expert 130v and manny other components i've heard. Just saying , they are similar to my set of Boston Acoustics pro60 se , but not as loud but a clearer sounding stage . Just saying . Most brand name speakers now days it's all it is but not a real live like sound. Too laid back most of the time.


----------



## Granite

So did we determine that steg and Fred were just really good at word of mouth marketing and all these posts were essentially from Fred? 

I’m here because of googling xxt30 from xcelsus which are up for sale, and there’s a YouTube with Fred stating in the comments that his stegs are better.

After reading this thread, I’m inclined to not go with steg anything.


----------



## ANS

Granite said:


> So did we determine that steg and Fred were just really good at word of mouth marketing and all these posts were essentially from Fred?
> 
> I’m here because of googling xxt30 from xcelsus which are up for sale, and there’s a YouTube with Fred stating in the comments that his stegs are better.
> 
> After reading this thread, I’m inclined to not go with steg anything.


The profit margin of the brand = their marketing.


----------



## jadair18

Update from talking to Fred and sound about SQ32 and audiostatus website. He says they are selling fake sq32 tweeters and the real price is $289 euros shipped. I asked him what about rgsound.it as well since they are selling for 120 euro. Is everyone selling fakes or whats the deal. I found them at 4 websites for 120 euro. NONSOLOSPEAKERS as well. Seems odd for 4 companies to be selling fakes or is Fred charging double?


----------



## jadair18

This Fred responded with this:

Odd or not, there is a reason why we are not selling online, right? Our worldwide web is on freeze until this horrible times will end, I feel sick of people who do that, they hurt not only the brand but also honest people who trying to make a fair leaving!

I do not support cheaters or scammers,
If you don’t feel safe, take my word and get other brand, I’m sick of explaining that to many people all day long, I get nothing from that, do what you thinking right.

Attached photo of GT Trading warning venders to not sell the products below the listed price they created.


----------



## jadair18

So I ordered the SQ32 set from Audiostatus to gamble and I am going to compare against my scanspeak d3004 beryllium and SB29RDNC-C000-4.

For 85 a tweeter will it shine over the SB or close to the scanspeak. I will find out.


Freds comment below when someone asked him: How does these compare to scan speak beryllium 3004 and bliesma 34mm beryllium?

Hi, its completely different sounding tweeters, the SQ32 is warmer and at the same time sweet/crispy, for sound quality its better, BlieSMa Beryllium will be better for other types of music as electronic for a sample, same as the Scan Speak 3004 which the BlieSMa will be better, thanks for watching


----------



## ANS

The SQ32 really doesn't have fakes. The tweeter design has been around for a long time and other companies in Europe have used it as well under different brands. GT Trading is not the type of company that will enforce its own policy of pricing. If you go to them with money, they will take it lol.


----------



## jadair18

Well Fred was acting like people were selling fakes but I think its more about people are selling these at half or less than half the price they were suppose to.

I found this interesting demo video:


----------



## haakono

I'm not sure if it was on one of the forums, or on one of the facebook groups, but not too long ago (some months), someone asked if the Steg Masterstroke 3-way components was decent for their price of around €1200 or so. And people chimed in that this was a €4000 set of speakers, not $1200..

But then the author posted a screenshot of the (presumably) dealer price list, where they were listed at €1200 dealer cost, and €4000 msrp. He was not a dealer though, but that was the price list he got from inquiring to gttrading. So it would seem that they have huge margins, and if this was the case I can well believe that someone would sell €289 tweeters for €120 and still pocked some cash from the sale. Without them being fake copies.


----------



## jadair18

Maybe the huge margins are being ignored to make some sales. I saw like 5-6 companies selling these tweeters in europe around 100-130 euro a pair as well.


----------



## TommyDS

Asi it is said, the SQ32 design is not their own - tweeters are produced probably by PROAUDIO.Srl in Italy ( Home ), they were producing 3 dimensions - SQ25 / SQ28 / SQ32 and were used under uDimension Europe brand many years ago (ProX T25 and ProX T28). Also Dragster audio used these for the Academy series. I had the SQ32 in my car and loved this tweeter very much (same time was also playing with RS Audio Revelation T26 and Morel Supremo Piccolo)


----------



## LBaudio

haakono said:


> I'm not sure if it was on one of the forums, or on one of the facebook groups, but not too long ago (some months), someone asked if the Steg Masterstroke 3-way components was decent for their price of around €1200 or so. And people chimed in that this was a €4000 set of speakers, not $1200..
> 
> But then the author posted a screenshot of the (presumably) dealer price list, where they were listed at €1200 dealer cost, and €4000 msrp. He was not a dealer though, but that was the price list he got from inquiring to gttrading. So it would seem that they have huge margins, and if this was the case I can well believe that someone would sell €289 tweeters for €120 and still pocked some cash from the sale. Without them being fake copies.


face it, margin is 300-400% on majority of products, on some much more, on some a bit less.....wellcome to the real world....


----------



## jadair18

TommyDS said:


> Asi it is said, the SQ32 design is not their own - tweeters are produced probably by PROAUDIO.Srl in Italy ( Home ), they were producing 3 dimensions - SQ25 / SQ28 / SQ32 and were used under uDimension Europe brand many years ago (ProX T25 and ProX T28). Also Dragster audio used these for the Academy series. I had the SQ32 in my car and loved this tweeter very much (same time was also playing with RS Audio Revelation T26 and Morel Supremo Piccolo)


Did you like the SQ32 over the Morel Supremo Piccolo or how would you rate it compared to the scanspeak d3004 or sb29?


----------



## ANS

I just found out this morning that they have new distribution within the United States. I'll try to find out more information.


----------



## jadair18

ANS said:


> I just found out this morning that they have new distribution within the United States. I'll try to find out more information.


that will be interesting to see the price difference. I paid 170 USD for the SQ32 with shipping and tax being sent from italy.


----------



## TommyDS

jadair18 said:


> Did you like the SQ32 over the Morel Supremo Piccolo or how would you rate it compared to the scanspeak d3004 or sb29?


A really liked the Supremo Piccolo, they are great tweeters, but the Proaudio SQ32 was a tweeter I would always use in my car, I found many details more emphasized over Morel (when comparing side by side the two tweeters), sound was more airy, and even after many hours of listening (also at high level), there was no fatigue in my ears (nor with Supremo, but like the Proaudio more  )... I consider them tweeters easy to work with, did not need really equalisation when setting up my system. Regarding music genres, I was listening pop but also some rock, jazz, etc. but really enjoyed eg: Goran Bregovic - Champagne for gypsies.... I have no direct experience with SS or SB but would like to try the SB someday ... Hope this helped ...


----------



## jadair18

TommyDS said:


> A really liked the Supremo Piccolo, they are great tweeters, but the Proaudio SQ32 was a tweeter I would always use in my car, I found many details more emphasized over Morel (when comparing side by side the two tweeters), sound was more airy, and even after many hours of listening (also at high level), there was no fatigue in my ears (nor with Supremo, but like the Proaudio more  )... I consider them tweeters easy to work with, did not need really equalisation when setting up my system. Regarding music genres, I was listening pop but also some rock, jazz, etc. but really enjoyed eg: Goran Bregovic - Champagne for gypsies.... I have no direct experience with SS or SB but would like to try the SB someday ... Hope this helped ...


Thank you Tommy


----------



## jadair18

I got my Steg SQ32 pair today. Only took 3 days from llithuania UPS. I cant believe that. Audiostatus didnt even provide a tracking and magic it shows up. Going to take out the SB29 and test these. Here some photos compared to the D3004 SB29 SQ32 and D3004 beryllium. The Steg seemed to be the heaviest weight wise and the build is very nice for a 170 USD pair.


----------



## jadair18




----------



## jadair18

I just was able to Auto EQ them with REW pink noise on my helix ultra and they are a good amount louder than the small format SB29 which I had to tune at louder pink noise -20db to get it matched to the other drivers. I just retuned the system with a -30db pink noise rew which is closer to the -35db I could tune when I had the large format sb29 neo. The driver does a better job off axis vs the small formatt sb 29 and I impressed enough to keep it for a while and burn her in. So far it seems like these might be a very good deal at 175 USD a pair.


----------



## jadair18

did some more testing - and wow improvement on sound stage and detail. I feel like these are at least 1-2 tiers above the SB29 small format. Pretty impressed and would recommend these to anyone for a high value tweeter - Fred and sound on youtube isn't Bsing


----------



## Purenv

jadair18 said:


> did some more testing - and wow improvement on sound stage and detail. I feel like these are at least 1-2 tiers above the SB29 small format. Pretty impressed and would recommend these to anyone for a high value tweeter - Fred and sound on youtube isn't Bsing


i don’t suppose you know or remember what size hole is required to surface mount the SQ32?


----------



## jadair18

I believe its close to 2 inches but I cant find online very easy either. You can email [email protected] to find out as well.


----------



## TommyDS

Purenv said:


> i don’t suppose you know or remember what size hole is required to surface mount the SQ32?


You can find the technical sheet in GT Trading website (Steg owner) https://4c92747f-964d-4df7-a352-3d3...d/1e7b8f_feda3ca7ead94f988b8799e0e2e8faa7.pdf


----------



## Purenv

TommyDS said:


> You can find the technical sheet in GT Trading website (Steg owner) https://4c92747f-964d-4df7-a352-3d3...d/1e7b8f_feda3ca7ead94f988b8799e0e2e8faa7.pdf


thank you!!!


----------



## 727south

The SQ32 are in after 15 hours of burned in it sound so good, no harsh.
The SQ32 are big will not fix in most stock location, lucky mine are fix on the outside.
Thanks again jadair18


----------



## Patriot83

Maybe Fred was telling the truth this whole time.


----------



## jadair18

727south said:


> The SQ32 are in after 15 hours of burned in it sound so good, no harsh.
> The SQ32 are big will not fix in most stock location, lucky mine are fix on the outside.
> Thanks again jadair18



Glad you enjoyed them. I seriously dont think there is a better tweeter pair for 170 USD. I think these can compete with tweeters up to 400 a pair like the audiofrog gb15. I just swapped my Steg SQ32 tweeters for some Bliesma T25 Beryliumn and omg these take the stegs to another planet but they are 600 usd new. I would say the Blesima t25 is like a steg sq32 mated with a scanspeak d3004 beryllium.


----------



## jadair18

Patriot83 said:


> Maybe Fred was telling the truth this whole time.


I have now tried the Steg ST 650 set and the SQ32 and yes for the price if you order from italy you get lots of value from steg gear vs the america brands who are ripping everyone off for perfomance to dollar.


----------



## Inproof

Hello,

I will revoke a pretty old post but i have to clear some things.
First of all let me introduce my self, I'm the owner of Audiostatus. Pretty sure that some of people here has purchased items from me.

Regarding the "Fake" situation. All speakers we sell and even including other sellers that i have no relation with sells genuine STEG products.
The issue comes with the situation when for example you see a price of 120Eu for SQ32, its a normal price with normal margin for us and our market.
STEG is demanding us to have a retail price of 400eur if we sell items worldwide. So for example, if we are selling locally, then we can keep the price of 120eur.
Because of this reason we have stopped all worldwide sells of GT trading products and only selling them locally.

Other thing is with Fred. He is specially mad on us because we have criticized him of his work in the past. It goes the same when he tell other people lies that we and other sellers are selling fake items. This is pretty bad for the community, because that makes him the only "real" seller on the market who even doesnt have a shop. That also hurts the brand, putting a bad reputation that fakes are floating around. Well in many cases that is wrong.
On my 10 years of work with STEG in fact i have never seen fakes. And we know and have contacts on where all of the speakers and other parts are manufactured and so on. That goes to all brands, not just STEG.

So its up to the buyer to decide what is a genuine seller.

So if anyone has some more questions or things that need to be cleared you can ask here or send us an email directly to Audiostatus.
As you can see i have been here since 2013 even before Audiostatus.


----------



## jadair18

Inproof said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will revoke a pretty old post but i have to clear some things.
> First of all let me introduce my self, I'm the owner of Audiostatus. Pretty sure that some of people here has purchased items from me.
> 
> Regarding the "Fake" situation. All speakers we sell and even including other sellers that i have no relation with sells genuine STEG products.
> The issue comes with the situation when for example you see a price of 120Eu for SQ32, its a normal price with normal margin for us and our market.
> STEG is demanding us to have a retail price of 400eur if we sell items worldwide. So for example, if we are selling locally, then we can keep the price of 120eur.
> Because of this reason we have stopped all worldwide sells of GT trading products and only selling them locally.
> 
> Other thing is with Fred. He is specially mad on us because we have criticized him of his work in the past. It goes the same when he tell other people lies that we and other sellers are selling fake items. This is pretty bad for the community, because that makes him the only "real" seller on the market who even doesnt have a shop. That also hurts the brand, putting a bad reputation that fakes are floating around. Well in many cases that is wrong.
> On my 10 years of work with STEG in fact i have never seen fakes. And we know and have contacts on where all of the speakers and other parts are manufactured and so on. That goes to all brands, not just STEG.
> 
> So its up to the buyer to decide what is a genuine seller.
> 
> So if anyone has some more questions or things that need to be cleared you can ask here or send us an email directly to Audiostatus.
> As you can see i have been here since 2013 even before Audiostatus.


Thank you for the post and I always took what he said with a grain of salt. Cheers


----------



## utubecomment21

slypete said:


> I was originally thinking about purchasing a set of the Hertz MLK1650.3, but then I saw this comparative video. To say the least, it's got me thinking twice about the Hertz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking about ordering the STEGs. Does anyone have experience buying from Fred & Sound?
> 
> Thanks for any insight,
> Pete


You'll learn nothing from such a video!


----------



## StekiAudio

All I HAVE TO SAY IS OMG!!!

it's insane how people can follow a false leader/hater.
Hi guys, I would like to share my experience and how I lost my budget to false online resellers!

I recently found this online post about Fred & Sound which I'm a subscriber for over 6 years now.
they have over 500 videos on almost every audio gear on the market. 
the audio knowledge is sky limit. 
when I found steg reviews at first I was impressed but a little skeptical.
again, it sounds too good to be true. I requested Fred help who controls USA market (confirmed by Gttrading) the price offered by the factory with fred help was ok, but after looking online and found half-price same as this audiostatus claim web, immediately I made my decision and got it from there, it was the ST650C.
shipping took way too long I was sure ill never get it, but once I did, 
it looked ok to me. After installation sound was very weird and breaks up on mid-high volume (not as the online reviews) was ashamed to contact fred about it as I got it out online (after some free help and long term support).
so I tried to check if maybe it is fake or something is wrong. after some deep checks, I found the same ST650C kit with a completely different chinese random logo that looked identical but cost exactly the same as audiostatus price which is half price. 
I contacted Gttrading to confirm if audiostatus is legit or not, their response is NO! and the actual official STEG in Lithuania is STEG car audio | Official seller in Lithuania and nobody can ship steg worldwide only locally.
at the same second, I understood I'd been scammed with a fake item, after continued checking that ST650C has stopped production in 2018 but yet online shops are still selling them, I assume most shops mix models to make more profits from this issue the company changed it to MT650C (different design) after a year changed again to MT650CII which is exactly same as The old ST650C just different Tweeters, and now it is even has been replaced with a completely different model.
with that being said there are fakes online same as old hertz focal and audison... ill share some photos to help you guys understand and not to fall as I did, it took me a big turn when I could just get another brand to finish this matter. or stay true to the source (local distributor or factory help by fred).
after 3 months I ordered genuine Italy and boy oh boy, it's what I was looking for.

I'm reading these posts and am completely pissed off. 
so many unclear points...
why will some random shop "CEO" will comment here on these posts? or he needs to clear up some stocks?
this guy from audiostatus says STEG asked him to sell online for 400eur worldwide, and if he sells locally it's okay for 120 lol!
first of all, if he is an actual official STEG reseller in Lithuania (which is not!) he can sell only locally and not worldwide as every country has its own official! also, why will he not sell for 400 as the company asked and get more$$$? he is the king of justice? why go against the company? or not supported by the company itself!
that's a big roll-off right here guys. he also said Fred says to buy only from him but at the very same message he says Fred doesn't have a shop to sell, so it's better to choose some sable lie side before he fills up people!

I lost 4-5 months on this crap, take me back ill stay true to the source,
or just get something else local (other brand). in fact, Fred gives so much free support and never asks a penny, I asked learned and he always quickly replies, heard from some other shops he is also developing car audio amps DSP speakers and selling the tech to high quality brands.
don't be fooled and take my friendly advice, I did lose big time. 
last year ended up getting an old mcintosh amp which Fred recommend. was a good step up from the infinity reference amp (works till today)

the attached photos are fakes, an old infinity reference named STEG SG650 and the well known STEG ST650C with some XXX logo which can be changed to any desired logo same as steg by itself.


----------



## Patriot83

StekiAudio said:


> All I HAVE TO SAY IS OMG!!!
> 
> it's insane how people can follow a false leader/hater.
> Hi guys, I would like to share my experience and how I lost my budget to false online resellers!
> 
> I recently found this online post about Fred & Sound which I'm a subscriber for over 6 years now.
> they have over 500 videos on almost every audio gear on the market.
> the audio knowledge is sky limit.
> when I found steg reviews at first I was impressed but a little skeptical.
> again, it sounds too good to be true. I requested Fred help who controls USA market (confirmed by Gttrading) the price offered by the factory with fred help was ok, but after looking online and found half-price same as this audiostatus claim web, immediately I made my decision and got it from there, it was the ST650C.
> shipping took way too long I was sure ill never get it, but once I did,
> it looked ok to me. After installation sound was very weird and breaks up on mid-high volume (not as the online reviews) was ashamed to contact fred about it as I got it out online (after some free help and long term support).
> so I tried to check if maybe it is fake or something is wrong. after some deep checks, I found the same ST650C kit with a completely different chinese random logo that looked identical but cost exactly the same as audiostatus price which is half price.
> I contacted Gttrading to confirm if audiostatus is legit or not, their response is NO! and the actual official STEG in Lithuania is STEG car audio | Official seller in Lithuania and nobody can ship steg worldwide only locally.
> at the same second, I understood I'd been scammed with a fake item, after continued checking that ST650C has stopped production in 2018 but yet online shops are still selling them, I assume most shops mix models to make more profits from this issue the company changed it to MT650C (different design) after a year changed again to MT650CII which is exactly same as The old ST650C just different Tweeters, and now it is even has been replaced with a completely different model.
> with that being said there are fakes online same as old hertz focal and audison... ill share some photos to help you guys understand and not to fall as I did, it took me a big turn when I could just get another brand to finish this matter. or stay true to the source (local distributor or factory help by fred).
> after 3 months I ordered genuine Italy and boy oh boy, it's what I was looking for.
> 
> I'm reading these posts and am completely pissed off.
> so many unclear points...
> why will some random shop "CEO" will comment here on these posts? or he needs to clear up some stocks?
> this guy from audiostatus says STEG asked him to sell online for 400eur worldwide, and if he sells locally it's okay for 120 lol!
> first of all, if he is an actual official STEG reseller in Lithuania (which is not!) he can sell only locally and not worldwide as every country has its own official! also, why will he not sell for 400 as the company asked and get more$$$? he is the king of justice? why go against the company? or not supported by the company itself!
> that's a big roll-off right here guys. he also said Fred says to buy only from him but at the very same message he says Fred doesn't have a shop to sell, so it's better to choose some sable lie side before he fills up people!
> 
> I lost 4-5 months on this crap, take me back ill stay true to the source,
> or just get something else local (other brand). in fact, Fred gives so much free support and never asks a penny, I asked learned and he always quickly replies, heard from some other shops he is also developing car audio amps DSP speakers and selling the tech to high quality brands.
> don't be fooled and take my friendly advice, I did lose big time.
> last year ended up getting an old mcintosh amp which Fred recommend. was a good step up from the infinity reference amp (works till today)
> 
> the attached photos are fakes, an old infinity reference named STEG SG650 and the well known STEG ST650C with some XXX logo which can be changed to any desired logo same as steg by itself.
> View attachment 359552
> View attachment 359552
> View attachment 359553
> View attachment 359552
> View attachment 359553
> View attachment 359554
> View attachment 359554


So what site did you get the fakes from?


----------



## ecobass

He mentions this " Audiostatus claim web" but i'm unsure what he means by this , it would be nice for him to clear this up.


----------



## Patriot83

ecobass said:


> He mentions this " Audiostatus claim web" but i'm unsure what he means by this , it would be nice for him to clear this up.


Audiostatus recently said they do not have permission from the manufacturer to sell Steg products outside of Europe anymore. Don't think they ever said why.


----------



## TommyDS

Interesting information - when comparing Audiostatus web with speaker prices, there is minor difference to https://caraudioworld.eu/kategorie/reproduktory/?filter_znacka=steg (mostly due to different VAT rate in Lithuania and Slovakia) - Caraudioworld.eu is legit seller, as he is the distributor for Slovakia, Czech Republic, Hungary and is Salvo’s friend (gttrading owner), so it looks these prices are common in Europe for Steg products …


----------



## jadair18

I just used audiostatus to order my bliesma tweeters. I have also ordered steg product from audiostatus and it never had any xxx stickers and we real. Where did you order your xxx gear from?


----------



## ecobass

^^ last time I tried ordering from that website and very close to check out it gave me a no shipping option to the USA therefore I wasn’t able to finalize the purchase transaction , I guess they’ve changed that part now? Since you’re saying you were able to buy and items and were delivered .


----------



## jadair18

ecobass said:


> ^^ last time I tried ordering from that website and very close to check out it gave me a no shipping option to the USA therefore I wasn’t able to finalize the purchase transaction , I guess they’ve changed that part now? Since you’re saying you were able to buy and items and were delivered .


yes, they can ship to the states and I have always been able to over the last couple of years.


----------



## ecobass

Ok , good to know !! Maybe I was doing something wrong , but thanks for the clarification.


----------



## StekiAudio

ecobass said:


> He mentions this " Audiostatus claim web" but i'm unsure what he means by this , it would be nice for him to clear this up.


The first ST650c was from audiostatus (with the steg logo not genuine in any mean. it sounds precisely like the XXX garbage)
the fake ST650c with the XXX logo was from a Puerto Rico guy who was selling by online chats and no longer selling since I reported him, as far as I know.
his reaction was " for steg logo please add 20eur, we cary both brands you should ask that before" (when he sold it as STEG ST650c in the first place)

as for the fake on the market, some guys made copy production for most of the models with the steg logo and with other logos as well.
it is 100% china crap, most resellers got these stocks and still getting them since it's less than half price. 
it can easily be defined as lower models costing more than higher models.
it's funny when a shop is not an official seller, the company itself saying not legit, and yet they have stock? lol...


----------



## StekiAudio

Well, What a coincidence... the same day my post is up and the Slovakia shop responds immediately with a specific web link? how did he find this page so fast? or they are together as one?
lol... this page turned out to be a fly trap!

definitely not going to get anything from this web link, in fact, I'm sick of this brand and dirty seller's tricks. because of these types of sellers, I will be safe by getting other brands, just stop misleading innocents US customers! go and sell your goods in your own city!


----------



## jadair18

would a company selling fakes also make a youtube channel showing off the gear? - 




I am pretty sure my sq32 and st650c from audiostatus were not fake. Could I be wrong maybe but wouldnt we see the fakes on alibaba and ebay?


----------



## Patriot83

jadair18 said:


> would a company selling fakes also make a youtube channel showing off the gear? -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure my sq32 and st650c from audiostatus were not fake. Could I be wrong maybe but wouldnt we see the fakes on alibaba and ebay?


So how do they sound? There has been a lot of skepticism regarding Steg on here. Mainly because Fred & Sound says they're the best speakers in the world in all his videos. I'm sure they're not the best in the world but, even Peter from Pssound talked very favorably about them in one of his videos. 

I always wonder if sites like Audiostatus, nonsolospeakers, etc are authorized dealers for all these great products they sell. People on here have vouched for both of these sites but, it's hard to get a definitive answer from the speaker manufacturers. Fakes from some of the Chinese plants are near impossible to tell from the real products. And FWIW, Audiostatus told me their favorite woofer was the Eton Onyx, other than the Scan Illuminator.


----------



## jadair18

Patriot83 said:


> So how do they sound? There has been a lot of skepticism regarding Steg on here. Mainly because Fred & Sound says they're the best speakers in the world in all his videos. I'm sure they're not the best in the world but, even Peter from Pssound talked very favorably about them in one of his videos.
> 
> I always wonder if sites like Audiostatus, nonsolospeakers, etc are authorized dealers for all these great products they sell. People on here have vouched for both of these sites but, it's hard to get a definitive answer from the speaker manufacturers. Fakes from some of the Chinese plants are near impossible to tell from the real products. And FWIW, Audiostatus told me their favorite woofer was the Eton Onyx, other than the Scan Illuminator.


I would say I was impressed with the sq32 and I dont think PSSound would be installing the brand if it didn't get the job done.


----------



## TommyDS

StekiAudio said:


> Well, What a coincidence... the same day my post is up and the Slovakia shop responds immediately with a specific web link? how did he find this page so fast? or they are together as one?
> lol... this page turned out to be a fly trap!
> 
> definitely not going to get anything from this web link, in fact, I'm sick of this brand and dirty seller's tricks. because of these types of sellers, I will be safe by getting other brands, just stop misleading innocents US customers! go and sell your goods in your own city!


What's your point ? Hey wake up, There is life and car audio also outside USA.. There is no coincidence, I am reading DIYMA almost every day, as Steg is european brand and my friend is the owner of caraudioworld.eu webshop, it is obvious i know the page and link to it ...


----------



## SilverCable_LV

Hi, for audiostatus i can tell - its legit! buying a lot of stuff from audiostatus! about steg! i have some stuff from audiostatus and from real resellers - mt650cii st650c and gues what ? bouth models bouth sets identical !for fred he did not telling true about steg! from i know some models are made in China some in Italy but sometimes Italy production is bad than China.. we have k2.01 what is made in China ordered stright from GTTrading and i have k4.02 the same from GTTrading and there is just decal made in Italy over made in China i have k2.02 and k2.03 and k1.2500 straigt from gt GTTrading yes they are made in Italy but thats not mean China made is bad! just k series is for midbasse good and mids and for subs is legit! and for Loud spl cars its my options! Hi end steg its made in Italy master stroke a class amps,some k series,some hi end speakers! steg spl speakers are made in China but deasing with russians but sounds great! twisters ar made Italy some As hi end speakers made in Italy! Audio system KF8 one of best spl speakers for price made in China as well.. what im tested soo sq32 is legit tweeters for 120 or how fred tell 289.. its all the same just audiostatus/caraudioworld/pssound selling thoes tw for small margine and sell almoust localy! but fred for 2x prices offered to me! i use sq32/25 tw ms30 and mss6 for moment its okey solution for money in my opt. steg N/nt speakers are instaled and in some cars KF8/KF7

for fake speakers i working with steg 2 years and i did not see fakes! i ordered from difrent resellers from europe same stuff even from GTTrading so its come the same packing same speakers only difrent serial nr. so i think resellers want only get money back. I think there is problems in company! comunnication whit customers,not clear where is made for most buyers! web page is not done! a lot missing! and fred that he teling fake/fake/fake.. in Asia market is popular brand.. so if you like steg goo whit steg but i thinking ill go only for mss/sq/ms/nt/n/k AS-KF series for ams only a class/k series k2.02/k1 and for some twister amps but with them had a problems but not critical but twisters are price vs performance good low budget sounding amps. so

Cheers
SilverCable_LV


----------



## StekiAudio

well, you guys never rest... and why should you? after all, need to clean stuck stocks! AFTER THE COMPANY ITSELF SAID AUDIOSTATUS IS NOT LEGIT AND EVEN OFFERED THE LINK TO THE OFFICIAL REAL SELLER IN LITUANIA! YOU GUYS KEEP GOING WITH THE TRASH!
it is so obvious of you to keep saying fred fred and fred, you are a hater for real... and why is that? as we all know fred doesn't sell, and audiostatus said by himself he doesn't have a shop! with that being said, audiostatus said retail is 400 euros for SQ32 and he decided "by himself" to sell for 120eur! so actually, your claim of fred said for 289eur is less than 400eur right? that's so kind of audiostatus to overtake the company and decide what prices to sell WHEN THE COMPANY SAID YOU ARE NOT LEGIT! And you keep adding webs shops links that all of you'll respond the same time with the same info.
the proof is proof, photos as been uploaded, and nothing you can do. now just get stuck with your fake stocks!
you guys have no shame to keep talking dirty about someone who we can all say showed us this brand, he put them on the map (for the past 8 years now, but they are acutely born in 1983), and you and your friends are just hungry for money, combine all of your posts together nothing makes sense, you just keep sparing nonsense to pull people to purchase from the webs you keep publishing!
iPhone is made in China and developed in the USA, if the seller says the opposite you can read the label, here the company itself saying made in Italy, and sure some models as wiring are in china which is labeled.
but you never get enough, you keep searching for ways to pull the fire on fred and the company itself! and why is that? what is so burning? did my experience touch a soft spot?!
you scammers!


----------



## Selkec

So.... where can we get Steg here in the US?


----------



## StekiAudio

Contact them:https://www.youtube.com/@frednsound 
they helped me and many other US customers


----------



## Selkec

I know audiostatis won't ship to the US. Soon as you put Steg into shopping cart shipping option goes away


----------



## Selkec

I reached out and this is the response. There is nothing left to say or argue about. 

STEG was there for many years now, at some point it took a big roll and went deeply into the market. 

Some competitors of the brand copied models in some China factory and imported it in different logo, sure quality is not the same but just the visual. 

In Times short they started to make exactly copy with the exact logo, and the most funny thing is they made some models that even doesn’t exist in STEG with some models they made up. 

The ceo took a layer to catch as much as he can, but can’t control the world.
The people who made this started selling side sales to shops, some distributors as been replace, but yet it keeps floating around, there is no sense in keep changing models especially when they perform great,
But they did chang maybe over 10 models now.

At the moment I’m testing some completely new STEG models that are not on the market.
These new models will be especially for the USA market and exclusive distributors only.
Hopefully it will make a change.

As we help top brands with new tech developments, we are working for years now on our own brand. some models will be ready soon.


----------



## dumdum

Eli1978 said:


> I'm a bit suspicious about this whole thing. A number of other threads are saying that Steg, as owned by GT Trading, went bust in about 2007 and Gladen bought the brand. The current Gladen website doesn't mention Steg at all but does mention the Mosconi brand which they bought.
> 
> The GT Trading website has documents in Italian which appear to say that the brand went bust in 2006 and was re-registered again in 2016 by GT Trading.
> 
> Mainly what makes me suspicious is I can't find any reputable website that is selling the current Steg gear. There's 'Fred' in Israel who sells via his youtube channel and a shop in the Philippines.
> 
> The GT Trading website says there are more than 60 distributors around the world. Why aren't they on the internet?
> 
> I also can't find any reviews about the current Steg gear, other than Fred's reviews.
> 
> I'm just wondering whether the GT Trading website is a fake.
> 
> Another thing is the speakers are pretty cheap considering they are hand made in Italy and supposedly the best speakers in the world right now. $300 US for the Steg ST650C which are supposedly better than anything else in the $800 range, e.g. Hertz MLK.
> 
> If anyone can enlighten any further it would be great. Hopefully I'm wrong and they are genuine and great value for money.


Ps sound is the uk importer and uses a lot of the steg gear, including taking out hybrid x6 and putting mss3 into the accord 👍🏼 he will always push his brands though 😉 make of that what you will


----------



## Speedhunter

2 years ago I was researching this brand, I also asked here but poor response as usual. What I occured is that non of the sides could stick to one story(GTTrading/Fred/Audiostatus). All of them were very inconsistent in corelation with Steg's history.
The worst thing was the way they pushed their product and answering to the questions(blaming others are fake); it reminds me to a gypsys who sells fake perfumes in Bosnia or Indian phone frauds.
I believe one audio equipment seller in nearby country is involved in selling GTTrading equipment by seeing similarities in selling style, pricing and brands; usualy its cheap stuff with incosistend price(like 100$ more or less) depending on a time and who you ask.
One big ciganija (gypsy way).


----------



## Selkec

ecobass said:


> ^^ last time I tried ordering from that website and very close to check out it gave me a no shipping option to the USA therefore I wasn’t able to finalize the purchase transaction , I guess they’ve changed that part now? Since you’re saying you were able to buy and items and were delivered .


They can't ship steg to the US. Soon as you add it to the cart any shipping options go away


----------



## leightoncash

I just read through 6 pages of this because someone from the out of the country offered me some STEG speakers in trade for the Focals I was selling in the Classifieds. 
What the heck is wrong with this STEG company?! 
They are impossible to find trustworthy info on. 
6 pages of broken-english posts with competing claims, mostly from people with very low post counts and an agenda. 
To paraphrase: "trust me my friend, speakers veery goot soundings, its the betterest!"
Yeah, no thanks. It's easy to imagine they might be good or better speakers, but the company is controlled by the mafia or something. I can't even imagine the headache and runaround you could get if you needed to pursue a warranty claim. It's hard enough to get warranty replacements from well-known companies, let alone companies that may or may not really exist.


----------



## jadair18

I just got the bliesma t25s-6 silk tweeters from audiostatus.it and had bliesma confirm they are real even though they came from a loop hope in their supply network: here is the exact response from Stanislav Malikov at bliesma. The only werid thing is I am missing the tweeter grills and trying to get audiostatus to rectify that.


Thanks a lot for sharing the data. It helped to trace their way to you. The good news are: the drivers are original. Despite they are original, due to our sales conditions they are out of warranty, because they were not purchased from our official distributor. However, with your help and cooperation we’ve found something important in our distribution network, that’s why in your special case, we’ll set these drivers back to our warranty program and I hope you’ll never use it J. If you are taking part in some internet forums, I’d be more than happy if you’ll share the information about our official distributors and warranty, which can be found on our internet page.


----------



## Selkec

Y'all there is no big conspiracy to Steg. I been talking to Fred and sound about all of this. Contact him instead of spreading BS ya hear from someone that heard something.

mall I know is Fred and gt trading is legit and I'm glad I got to speak to Fred. I'll be the first person to have the black mss3. And was a gift from the good Man Fred


----------



## Gilroy

WTF is this thread??


----------



## Thomasluke7899

Gilroy said:


> WTF is this thread??


I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## leightoncash

I know right? This thread is trippy. NOTHING here makes sense.

The only thing for certain is that there's a scam cooking. What I can't figure out is if it's a team of idiots at work here or one person posting under several accounts. It's kind of entertaining, the mythical "Fred". Just talk to Fred, all your concerns will be put to rest.


----------



## Thomasluke7899

leightoncash said:


> I know right? This thread is trippy. NOTHING here makes sense.
> 
> The only thing for certain is that there's a scam cooking. What I can't figure out is if it's a team of idiots at work here or one person posting under several accounts. It's kind of entertaining, the mythical "Fred". Just talk to Fred, all your concerns will be put to rest.


Even send ya a Christmas gift.


----------



## lucas569

cant believe i read all this LOL


----------



## Thomasluke7899

lucas569 said:


> cant believe i read all this LOL


Ya...sometimes there are some real gems of conversation in these threads. 
Not this one huh


----------



## ANS

Simply put (based on my previous experience with GT Trading), do not waste your time or money on any of GT Tradings products (Steg, Audio Systems, Awave, Etc). Given point-of-origin laws, there are a lot of companies bending the truth behind where their products are manufactured. If a company has to be dishonest about its manufacturing, imagine what else they are dishonest about.


----------



## dumdum

jadair18 said:


> I just got the bliesma t25s-6 silk tweeters from audiostatus.it and had bliesma confirm they are real even though they came from a loop hope in their supply network: here is the exact response from Stanislav Malikov at bliesma. The only werid thing is I am missing the tweeter grills and trying to get audiostatus to rectify that.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing the data. It helped to trace their way to you. The good news are: the drivers are original. Despite they are original, due to our sales conditions they are out of warranty, because they were not purchased from our official distributor. However, with your help and cooperation we’ve found something important in our distribution network, that’s why in your special case, we’ll set these drivers back to our warranty program and I hope you’ll never use it J. If you are taking part in some internet forums, I’d be more than happy if you’ll share the information about our official distributors and warranty, which can be found on our internet page.


You dont get grills with t25s as confirmed by the various reviews and me owning three sets of bliesma tweeters and having to specifically ask for the grills as an extra… they haven’t messed up unless you specifically asked for grills… it states on the data sheet ‘protection grills available on demand’ at the top left in the ‘about’ section 👍🏼


----------



## jadair18

dumdum said:


> You dont get grills with t25s as confirmed by the various reviews and me owning three sets of bliesma tweeters and having to specifically ask for the grills as an extra… they haven’t messed up unless you specifically asked for grills… it states on the data sheet ‘protection grills available on demand’ at the top left in the ‘about’ section 👍🏼



Thank you Adam.


----------



## Selkec

Y'all are ridiculous. This explains the situation. 


This was copied from the email
STEG was there for many years now, at some point it took a big roll and went deeply into the market. 

Some competitors of the brand copied models in some China factory and imported it in different logo, sure quality is not the same but just the visual. 

In Times short they started to make exactly copy with the exact logo, and the most funny thing is they made some models that even doesn’t exist in STEG with some models they made up. 

The ceo took a layer to catch as much as he can, but can’t control the world.
The people who made this started selling side sales to shops, some distributors as been replace, but yet it keeps floating around, there is no sense in keep changing models especially when they perform great,
But they did chang maybe over 10 models now.

At the moment I’m testing some completely new STEG models that are not on the market.
These new models will be especially for the USA market and exclusive distributors only.
Hopefully it will make a change.


----------



## ANS

Do you realize a majority of their own manuals listed on their website are in Chinese writing?!? It's an Italian company...or at least advertised to be made in Italy. I have heard and seen multiple variables that imply a lot of the products are manufactured elsewhere. Maybe someone from GT Trading can post some current photos of their manufacturing process located in Italy to dismiss the point of origin concerns.


----------



## Machine7

I recall Andy W stating that the bar was absurdly low for a product to legitimately “qualify” as a made in Italy product. 

My memory is fuzzy but I believe it was stated that a product otherwise manufactured in China with a decal added in Italy would not run afoul of Italian law to be deemed thus “made in italy”.

Even fuzzier but in that thread I believe someone said that the Italian govt had corruption problems and something about import and/or export taxes holding sway over national pride.


----------



## leightoncash

What if the sticker is applied in China, but a minimum wage Italian presses on the sticker with his finger to make sure it is firmly applied? That would qualify assembly, right? lol


----------



## Selkec




----------



## Speedhunter

They looking good! Have you tried them?


----------



## leightoncash

Those speakers themselves do look very nice. I like the grills too.
It's hilarious after the previous posts to see that the stickers are already falling off.


----------



## Thomasluke7899

Selkec said:


> Y'all are ridiculous. This explains the situation.
> 
> 
> This was copied from the email
> STEG was there for many years now, at some point it took a big roll and went deeply into the market.
> 
> Some competitors of the brand copied models in some China factory and imported it in different logo, sure quality is not the same but just the visual.
> 
> In Times short they started to make exactly copy with the exact logo, and the most funny thing is they made some models that even doesn’t exist in STEG with some models they made up.
> 
> The ceo took a layer to catch as much as he can, but can’t control the world.
> The people who made this started selling side sales to shops, some distributors as been replace, but yet it keeps floating around, there is no sense in keep changing models especially when they perform great,
> But they did chang maybe over 10 models now.
> 
> At the moment I’m testing some completely new STEG models that are not on the market.
> These new models will be especially for the USA market and exclusive distributors only.
> Hopefully it will make a change.


So what oem drivers are they using?


----------



## Thomasluke7899

leightoncash said:


> Those speakers themselves do look very nice. I like the grills too.
> It's hilarious after the previous posts to see that the stickers are already falling off.


That's a clear plastic sheet there to protect the finish of the sticker.


----------



## Selkec

Thomasluke7899 said:


> That's a clear plastic sheet there to protect the finish of the sticker.


Welp, they must be fake then lmao


----------

